# Hệ thống cơ khí > Dụng cụ cắt gọt >  Cần giúp đỡ về cách xem thông tin kỹ thuật của dao khắc gỗ 3D.

## vanlam1102

Các bác cho e hỏi cách xem kích thước của dao khắc gỗ 3D.
ví dụ trên con dao của e có ghi là; U 0.55-4.5 ( dao dài 3.15mm, đường kính 3mm )
bác nào biết xin chỉ giúp. e cám ơn lắm lắm

----------


## biết tuốt

0.55 có lẽ là mũi dao 0.55 mm , 4.5 chắc là độ dài phần " V" dao như này khai báo góc V của dao là 30 độ , trong ART cam em hay khai vậy

----------

